# Was steht in der DIN EN 60079-14 Kapitel 12



## OWLer (24 Oktober 2009)

MOIN Zusammen,

hat jemand gerade die Normung zu Hand und kann mir sagen (kurzfassung) was genau drinsteht?

Grüße

OWLER


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2009)

Da steht alles zur Ausführung von Ex(i) , Kabel , Erdnung Anfoderung Verlegung usw


----------



## ExGuide (24 Oktober 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Da steht alles zur Ausführung von Ex(i) , Kabel , Erdnung Anfoderung Verlegung usw


Ja, das ist richtig , ich werde aber mal etwas ausführlicher:

12 Zusätzliche Anforderungen an die Zündschutzart "i“ - Eigensicherheit 
12.1 Einführende Bemerkungen 
12.2 Anlagen, die den Anforderungen von EPLs "Gb“ und "Gc“ entsprechen
12.3 Anlagen, um die Anforderungen von EPL "Ga“ zu erfüllen


----------

